# How many watches should a man own at MINIMUM?



## Rubberbands (Apr 1, 2011)

So after a year of reading through these forums since my love for watches began, I finally just registered.

I've been debating over the question of how many watches a man should own at MINIMUM. The reason I stress "at minimum" is because I personally have always been a man of quality over quantity. I personally would rather own just a couple of above-average watches than 15 average watches.

As I was reading, two articles that stuck-out in my mind both said three. They said the minimal-quantity collection should be structured like the following:

1. Everyday watch 
(Worn without caring if you have to mow the lawn, run to the bank, fall in the pool, etc. - can have a rubber or metal band and should stay away from leather because it can wear out over time if exposed to sweat, water, the outdoors, etc.)

2. Work watch 
(Exact style depends on your profession - can have a rubber, leather, or metal band.)

3. Dress watch
(Your most expensive prized possession reserved only for going out and special occasions - can have a leather or metal band and should stay away from rubber because it is not really elegant for the most part.)

What are your opinions on this? Is the quantity and types appropriate? I know this is somewhat of a subjective question, but there has to be some sort of general consensus I'm thinking.

As you can see, I'm trying to build my minimal-quantity collection, and I've always been curious as to where to start.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

A Gentleman needs a watch for every occasion.
For example: Chopard Mille Miglia for driving the car, Sinn U2 or a Rolex for the pool.
A couple of dressy ones, with different dial colour to match the clothes..


Just joking.
The vast majority of men only own one watch. Get the best one your finances permit.


----------



## BDH (Mar 23, 2011)

Minimum is *one* watch...

HOWEVER, for a watch enthusiast, or someone whose finances allows it, I would say the minimum number should be 3. As follows:

1) Everyday watch for the workplace, not too dressy, but not too sporty or at least not a "beater" (unless you are in an outdoors or otherwise "rough on watch" profession)
2) Beater - a watch that can take a pounding. Can be used in the garage, outside, in the water, etc. 
3) dress watch - getting dressed up? You need a classy and elegant timepiece that does not overpower you, but does add to your attire.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

If you are starting out you owe it to yourself to buy a lot of affordables just to try them out and get first hand experience with various design elements.

Once you understand your preferences, likes and dislikes... set your sights higher.

As for me, I'm still refining my preferences living in the affordable realm. Affordable to me is less than ~$450 - 500 a year. I might NEVER graduate to the next level either. Its a LOT of fun, and theres a lot of great designs in this price range.


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

Minimum is one. I need four: Dress watch, Diver, GMT and Chrono.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I think you can get away with just two:

1. Everyday watch. Sporty, suitable for any activity. Most likely a chrono or something with a dive bezel, on leather, rubber, or steel. 
2. Dress, on leather only. Can be a chrono, I'm not that uptight about dress watch rules. 

You can expand this to 3, quite easily, if you include a beater watch.


----------



## grady60 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great thread. I agree with three. But as you say this is minimum. I think most people agree that a beater is necessary, a dress watch and finally a desk watch of some sort. The only thing that would make it up to four is an 'active' watch, something like a G Shock for outdoor pursuits. But some people would argue that is what a beater is for.


----------



## hanz079 (Feb 14, 2011)

For me, I would say minimum is 2.
One Beater and One dressy.

But I would prefer one watch for every occasion.
Swimming?
Mountain Hiking?
Dinner?
Dates?
Trip?
Just sorta makes a mundane life more bearable with some choices that spice it up a little.
Just my 2 cents.:-d


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

A good diver could take care of all situations, if you have rubber, leather and metal for it 

But I agree with a minimum of 3 pieces.


----------



## cptbluebear (Aug 26, 2009)

[Cap Blue Bear puts down his whiskey, closes his book and looks at the OP over his glasses. He puffs his pipe while pondering his response]

A _gentleman_ would _need_ only one watch. A _gentleman_ would wear something that is sufficiently tasteful for the most formal occasion. A _gentleman_ would not need a _beater_ because he would never be rough or careless with his equipment and should he suffer _failure_ or _accident _he would repair it immediately.

Now the above _gentleman_ may _want_ or _require_ several more because he appreciates their individual qualities, purpose or intent. But those are not _needs_...

Think Stephen Fry as Jeeves...


----------



## bigvatch (Sep 25, 2007)

Raza said:


> I think you can get away with just two:
> 
> 1. Everyday watch. Sporty, suitable for any activity. Most likely a chrono or something with a dive bezel, on leather, rubber, or steel.
> 2. Dress, on leather only. Can be a chrono, I'm not that uptight about dress watch rules.
> ...


Agree....I say 2 as well.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Minimum = 1


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I hardly can wear more than four watches at a time


----------



## Ananda (Feb 28, 2008)

1 Rolex will do a man fine.


----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

minimum - no watch at all. gentleman can either take a look at his iphone/blackberry or ask his lackey


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

1) Minimum = Zero (who really needs a watch these days... I mean ... really.)
2) WIS = 20 (well, I can't seem to cut down less than that, and I need all of them)
3) Normal watch aficionado = 3: (beater, everyday, and dress... but just wait, you'll be wanting more! .... myah haw haw haw!)


----------



## tom_hanx (Apr 3, 2010)

skywatch said:


> 1) Minimum = Zero (who really needs a watch these days... I mean ... really.)
> 2) WIS = 20 (well, I can't seem to cut down less than that, and I need all of them)
> 3) Normal watch aficionado = 3: (beater, everyday, and dress... but just wait, you'll be wanting more! .... myah haw haw haw!)


+1


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

skywatch said:


> 1) Minimum = Zero (who really needs a watch these days... I mean ... really.)
> 2) WIS = 20 (well, I can't seem to cut down less than that, and I need all of them)
> 3) Normal watch aficionado = 3: (beater, everyday, and dress... but just wait, you'll be wanting more! .... myah haw haw haw!)


Agreed


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd say 2:

1. Beater: for the gym, sport, workshop.
2. Classy: for work, night out, wedding, etc. E.g. Seamaster Pro, lots of sporty watches are also dressy. Kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## subject127 (Jan 1, 2011)

For me minimum is;

An ultra-cheap all purpose beater for gym, sport, work, beach... 
Digital ABC for mountain, fun, features
A dressy automatic keeper


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

1. beater- resin/nylon/rubber strap
2. dress- metal strap
3. casual- leather strap

+

A rolex or omega. every man has to have a proper divers watch. it's a symbol of manliness.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Three things a man needs to have before he is successful:

1. A Rolex or Oemga Diver's Watch.
2. A sophisticated Chronograph Watch
3. Something with moving parts and makes a lot of noise or another watch

Better yet:

1. A Rolex or Omega Diver's
2. Harley
3. 69 Corvette


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

My pops told me when I was a young pup that a man needs two watches. A Rolex Submariner and an Omega Speedmaster.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

My pops told me, "_If Your Not First Your Last_"


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

One diver's watch without crown guards
One diver's watch with a moderate rating (300 meters)
One diver's watch, that has a realistic rating (+1000 meter)
One diver's watch with elapsed time bezel
One diver's watch with a count-down bezel
One diver's watch with a GMT bezel
One dress watch in stainless steel
One dress watch that can get wet (100 meter WR)
One dress watch in gold
One dress watch in white gold
One watch capable of displaying 24 hour time
One watch with a GMT hand
One watch with a GMT hand and independently settable 12 hour hand
One watch with GMT hand without a bezel
One chronograph with tachymeter
One chronograph without a tachymeter
One chronograph with and acoustic ranging meter
One chronograph with horizontal triple dial layout
One chronograph with horizontal bi-dial layout
One chronograph with vertical triple dial layout
One chronograph with vertical bi-dial layout
One chronograph without an external rotating bezel
One automatic chronograph
One manual chronograph
One square watch
One retangular watch
One curved watch
One watch made the same year you were born
One watch with a particularly interesting movement
One G-Shock
One quartz diver's watch without crown guards
One quartz diver's watch with a moderate rating (300 meters)
One quartz diver's watch, that has a realistic rating (+1000 meter)
One quartz diver's watch with elapsed time bezel
One quartz diver's watch with a count-down bezel
One quartz diver's watch with a GMT bezel
One quartz dress watch in stainless steel
One quartz dress watch that can get wet (100 meter WR)
One quartz dress watch in gold
One quartz dress watch in white gold
One quartz watch capable of displaying 24 hour time
One quartz watch with a GMT hand
One quartz watch with a GMT hand and independently settable 12 hour hand
One quartz watch with GMT hand without a bezel
One quartz chronograph with tachymeter
One quartz chronograph without a tachymeter
One quartz chronograph with and acoustic ranging meter
One quartz chronograph with horizontal triple dial layout
One quartz chronograph with horizontal bi-dial layout
One quartz chronograph with equilateral triple dial layout
One quartz chronograph with vertical bi-dial layout
One quartz chronograph without an external rotating bezel
One square quartz watch
One retangular quartz watch
One curved quartz watch
One quartz watch made the same year you were born (if you aren't one of us "vintage people")
One watch with a particularly interesting quartz movement
One analog G-Shock
One electric balance movement watch
One electric tuning fork watch
One astrolabe or pocket sundial
One nocturnal or other "night sundial"


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

lysanderxiii said:


> one diver's watch without crown guards
> one diver's watch with a moderate rating (300 meters)
> one diver's watch, that has a realistic rating (+1000 meter)
> one diver's watch with elapsed time bezel
> ...


now that's a collection!!!!!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Rubberbands said:


> Hey all! So after a year of reading through these forums since my love for watches began, I finally just registered :-!.
> 
> I've been debating over the question of how many watches a man should own at MINIMUM. The reason I stress "at minimum" is because I personally have always been a man of quality over quantity. I personally would rather own just a couple of above-average watches than 15 average watches.
> 
> ...


Well, the minimum number a man should own is zero if he doesn't like watches. And there are more than a few guys like that.
The maximum is whatever your budget and and physical storage constraints allow.

I got along just fine with one Omega Seamaster for about 15 years until a new Casio Databank was put to use tracking 3 kids soccer schedules.

Watch collectors have different wants and needs than most watch owners.


----------



## chrisbo28 (Jan 11, 2011)

It is just about meeting the demands. Otherwise you are a snob.:-d Okay, i admit buying watches just because they are expensive is meeting the demands too :-d, but for me it would be the peak of madness.:roll:

Why should I choose a high expensive outdoor watch, if I was a coutch potato?:roll: E.g a beater has to be rough and precise for me. Choosing a Suunto for a beater under normal circumstances would be like casting pearls before swine.;-)

1. a daily rocker
2. a beater
3. a dress watch(with second hand)

:-d:-d


----------



## jsauce (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I agree with distinguishing between beater and active. To me, a beater is an everyday watch that could be worn to work, to a casual get together, etc. It is a utilitarian time piece that can fit in everywhere and in most settings. An active watch has little features that make it better for athletics - water proof, chrono or stopwatch function, and cheap. Of course, as has been said, all of these features can be combined, and many people do just that. For me, I use a Timex Heritage for everyday beater/work watch, a Nike watch for athletics/camping/biking/etc. I have an Omega Seamaster on steel bracelet that pulls triple duty for (1) nice dress watch (one could argue that stainless steel bracelet/diver is not appropriate for dress- oh well), (2) work watch, and even (3) "beater." I guess my point is, I wear whatever I'm in the mood for when I'm in the mood for it. If I'm afraid of losing my watch (international vacation, volunteer work, bad area of town), I wear my Timex. If I want to smile when I look at the time, I wear my Omega. And if I'm going to sweat and possibly bang the watch on a rock, I wear my Nike.

If any of that makes sense, will you explain it to me?!

(I'm also planning on getting a Railmaster to pull double/triple duty!)


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

lysanderxiii said:


> One diver's watch with a moderate rating (300 meters)
> One diver's watch, that has a realistic rating (+1000 meter)


Yes, because 300m is totally unrealistic. Regardless fo the fact that no man has ever been on a dive that deep. I wouldn't even wash my hands with such a sponge of a watch on my wrist.

We all need a watch with a "realistic" depth rating for when we are at social events a kilometre deep in the Atlantic.

Regardless, the minimum number of watches for me is how many I have at the time. Then, when I get another, that is the new minimum.

To each his own - I know plenty of people (never forget what an odd lot we are) that have a single watch for everything, and, oddly enough, they don't get pointed and laughed at because the watch they wore to the ball game is the same one they wore to a friends wedding.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Man or WIS?

Man should own 1. 

WIS should own 4. A Speedy, a Sub, a stainless Seiko auto diver, and a G-Shock. Might need to add a Hamilton Jazzmaster or Viewmatic for a dress watch. Hmmm, might also need an Ironman for the gym. Gotta have something with an orange face. Ooh, and titanium. I would like something in titanium. Also a Pathfinder, cuz you might always need a compass. Or an altimeter....

Sorry. Started to lose focus.

*edited to add:

"Regardless, the minimum number of watches for me is how many I have at the time. Then, when I get another, that is the new minimum"

This is also my reality.


----------



## bedroomeyes (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't have a problem with three. I could probably get by with two.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

how about 3???? One dress, one sport & one H.U.R.T.=high utility risk timepiece.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

ed21x said:


> 1. beater- resin/nylon/rubber strap
> 2. dress- metal strap
> 3. casual- leather strap
> 
> ...


The first post pretty much get its right, although many prefer a strap on the dressy and bracelet on the casual. It's imperative to have a good dressy watch, a casual/sporty watch and a beater for when you're messing around at home depot and such. These are the minimum and then you just add variety from this point.


----------



## Dent99 (Jun 25, 2008)

In my ideal world it would be just 2: a beater and one for nice.

I don't really distinguish between the terms 'beater' and 'everyday' watch. To me an everyday watch takes whatever you can throw at it - that means work and leisure. As such it will end up taking all the unexpected knocks and bumps so to me the everyday watch _is _the beater. If you have to take the 'everyday watch' off and replace it with an ugly-as-sin G-Shock to mow the lawn or whatever its not much of an everday watch IMO. I think a decent quality Seiko fits the bill perfectly for everyday wear/beater status: a quality tool watch that can dress up nicely but can take abuse at the same time. This watch should be relatively affordable.

The 'nice' watch is the special watch you wish you could bear to scratch up everyday! Cost is not an issue with this one: it's the Omega, the Rolex, the Breitling, the Tag... (insert your model of your dreams here). This is the watch you could never bear to part with and the one you covet now just as much as the day you got it.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

ed21x said:


> 1. beater- resin/nylon/rubber strap
> 2. dress- metal strap
> 3. casual- leather strap
> 
> ...


Dress on metal!? Blasphemy!


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Everyone should own a watch with a tuning fork movement


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Two, at minimum.

1 ~ Watch for formal occasions. Rarely worn, looks good. Strap and watch should look good when worn with a tuxedo or that one good suit that every man should own.

2 ~ EDC watch. (Every Day Carry.) Some refer to this as their beater. It should be rugged, tough, something you can use every day in a variety of activities. Something you don't have to baby. Something you expect to get scratched up.


----------



## rothko (Jan 22, 2011)

I have to agree with the 3 watch suggestions. 1) Sporty/Water-friendly for the gym/camping/garage 2) Business-casual for work or some beers after the game 3) Dressy


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Should own? None. Some people *gasp* don't like watches. ;-)


I'd say two at a minimum. 

One dress and one play - depending on your work, one or the other might do double duty at work.

Ideally, he should own as many as his heart desires.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say 3

One for a true beater, like when wrenching, pouring concrete, demolition work, etc

One for everyday wear

One for formal dress


----------



## devilmoon (Dec 6, 2010)

Honestly, I would think 2 at the very minimum: one digital and one analog dial you would wear for a nice occasion. If you work outdoors, wear the digital and save the other for dressing up. If you dress up for work, then the digital is for going out/casual. No matter what you are covered.


----------



## narcosynthesis (Dec 28, 2009)

Personally I would go for two watches minimum - a good one and a bad one.

The good one is the smart watch - the one you can wear to work, wear with a suit or whenever you need to dress up.
The bad watch is to wear whenever you don't want to risk damaging the good watch - the one you can wear doing DIY, washing the car, going camping or riding your bike - almost certain to take a bit of a beating and end up a it scratched and abused over time, but since it only really gets worn for the rougher activities it doesn't really matter too much.

Of course you can easily expand on that if you have the money and desire - varying degree's of smart watch to suit different levels of dress, rugged watches for sports, semi-smart watches to wear around the house and all of those in different styles to suit your dress or mood any particular day.


----------



## novocainekarma (Oct 13, 2010)

at a minimum (if you even want to own a watch) .. one for all the time.

my personal minimum is 3.. one special.. one for most of the time.. and a beater for riskier endeavours.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

socalbreeze said:


> My pops told me when I was a young pup that a man needs two watches. A Rolex Submariner and an Omega Speedmaster.


he was right about one of them ;-)


----------



## Toronto Pete (Jan 2, 2010)

Raza said:


> I think you can get away with just two:
> 
> 1. Everyday watch. Sporty, suitable for any activity. Most likely a chrono or something with a dive bezel, on leather, rubber, or steel.
> 2. Dress, on leather only. *Can be a chrono*, I'm not that uptight about dress watch rules.
> ...


I'm with Raza here, but not a huge fan of chronos - for a dress watch, I'd go as simple as I could manage. I would include (set flame-resistance to 11) the Movado Museum watch in that list, and Meistersinger, nothing that would in a formal venue distract from my immaculate suit or sparkling conversation.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

i cant understand people who think they cant wear a nice watch to wash the car. are they that accident prone?


----------



## iacchus (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i cant understand people who think they cant wear a nice watch to wash the car. are they that accident prone?


Washing the car is one thing,bricklaying and roofing and using a jackhammer is quite another.


----------



## canard (Jan 21, 2011)

I like this question because I'm always trying to define the minimum wardrobe that would be sufficient for all of my needs.

Although the most common answer seems to be three watches, I think that now it might be four.

1) The dress watch-especially if your work requires a suit.

2) The casual watch. This could be a diver, pilot, chrono or a similar style. I think this category is necessary because dress watches are often very thin to slide easily under cuffs, and with short-sleeved shirts they can look a little skimpy.

3) The ubiquitous beater-the watch you don't mind scratching.

4) The exercise watch. For some people this is synonymous with the beater; with the recent additions of heart-rate monitors, global positioning functions, various pods and so on, however, I think it has become a category on its own.

Of course, if you engage in some activity that has specialized timekeeping needs the list would expand.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

One everyday/dress- any number of nice watches on metal or leather will work. If you do a lot of yard work or outdoorsy stuff, you might want a metal band-- the rolex sub would be a good prototype, but there are a variety of non-dive and dive watches from many price ranges that will fit every occasion from skiing, to fixing the car to hanging out at a high-end party.

For certain things you might need to add a second watch made of plastic, like a g-shock, iron man or polar tech. Eg, I went on a 10 mile hike once, in the summertime, with my orange monster. After just a few miles hiking in the sun, that thing felt like an awful rock hanging from my wrist. For biking, running, hiking, I prefer either no watch, or my polar tech HRM-- which is light, and tells me my heart rate, distance, speed and calories burned. Some might prefer a Suunto or something like that.

But, really, how many of us here on WUS are really going to limit ourselves to one or two watches? Ha, yeah right!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

iacchus said:


> Washing the car is one thing,bricklaying and roofing and using a jackhammer is quite another.


brickies, roofers and jackhammerers need a speedmaster pro.


----------



## Escapemen (Mar 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i cant understand people who think they cant wear a nice watch to wash the car. are they that accident prone?


 It is not about the watch. It is to keep the watch, nice or not, from scratching the car paint.


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

Easy. One.


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have just one watch... and a few different straps.
The strap on a watch changes the look and feel of a watch more than anything else.

Day-to-day and general abuse wear is with a Nato.
Evening/formal wear with a leather.

Simples.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Three. As many have said, one beater, one casual 'sport watch,' and one formal dress watch.


----------



## Toronto Pete (Jan 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> brickies, roofers and jackhammerers need a speedmaster pro.


Nice try, Omega AD owner.


----------



## triplekia (Dec 11, 2010)

a G-Shock, dress watch and sport watch


----------



## Escapemen (Mar 20, 2010)

Chris Hughes said:


> Three. As many have said, one beater, one casual 'sport watch,' and one formal dress watch.


 Since we are talking about MINIMUM, a beater is not necessary. When the going gets touch, you take your watch off and put it in the pocket.


----------



## Busy_P (Apr 4, 2011)

You can't have too much watches but two would be a good minimum.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

I would say 2 the minimum. One beater play construction wearing water park sliding, downhill biking, paintball shooting Digital ABC watch and one going to work,meetings,theater,dining out with family and associates Automatic beauty time piece. This is the least. I think you can have.

Sent from my Garminfone using Forum Runner


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

I think for your average person that 1 is sufficient. You can easily have a watch that covers the 3 main bases.

For me, it's 3:

Daily
Weekender
Special occasion


----------



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

Depends on who you are!
But I'd say 2 watches minimum for the average joe. 
Possibly a digital and definitely a dress.


----------



## jrantasa (Apr 2, 2010)

Two and three seem to be the most popular answer here.

I would, however, go with four pieces. Here's one possible solution:

1) A daily wearer - something simple and tasteful on leather or metal that goes well with both informal attire and casual clothing
2) A weekend watch - slightly bolder and sportier, maybe a good looking and tasteful diver or chrono
3) A real dress watch - beautifully simple and well under 40 mm in diameter, probably in gold and on leather, maybe vintage
4) A tough beater - something that can handle all the activities that include sweat, blood, dirt and serious banging; I'd go for a G-Shock


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

Two at a minimum, just for those times when one needs to be serviced......But this helps...










NB: Not my collection, but one of three tables of a close, computer illiterate friend of mine.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

yande2536 said:


> Two at a minimum, just for those times when one needs to be serviced......But this helps...
> 
> NB: Not my collection, but one of three tables of a close, computer illiterate friend of mine.


That is a good reason. Omg I can't imagine being watchless while on is getting repair.

Sent from my Garminfone using Forum Runner


----------



## markrino (Apr 3, 2011)

4 - a beater, a luxurious watch, one for the workplace, and one for travelling


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

As many as a man can afford (granted he likes watches).

If you can't afford any then 0 is the minimum.
If he had lots than buy as many as your pocket book allows. It's simple math.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

At the very minimum, two: a normal watch and a dress watch.

Reasonably, four: a casual watch on a strap, a business-casual watch on a metal bracelet, a sport watch, and a dress watch.

Expanding it out:
- a casual strapped watch (e.g. a Panerai) 
- a casual metal-bracelet watch (e.g. a Tag Heuer)
- an indestructible sport watch (e.g. a G-Shock)
- a travel watch (e.g. a Rolex GMT Master)
- a dress watch (sub 40mm, leather strap) 
- an heirloom watch (e.g. a Patek)

(Some of these can overlap, of course)


----------



## Rubberbands (Apr 1, 2011)

So after carefully reading through all of these posts, the consensus says 3 or 2. Keep them coming!

It is broken down as follows:

3: One everyday, one work, and one dress watch OR one "beater," one everyday, and one dress watch.

2: One everyday and one dress watch.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks right to me. I think the tension between beater/everyday is to be expected. It kind of depends on your lifestyle. If your main recreation is gardening, light hiking, maybe some camping here and there, then an everyday watch can suffice. One everyday for work/play/etc. and a dress watch for formal occasions. You need a beater if you're going to be doing stuff that's more likely to give your watch... well... a beating. If you'er into rock climbing, carpentry, snowboarding or whatever then you're probably better off going with a knock around watch, a work/leisure watch and a dress watch. I'm pretty active (for a 46 year old) so I said 3. But I'd never be happy with 3. 20 seems to be my personal minimum.


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

Three in my experience:
(1) classic watch - watch for office wear, fits under tightest dress shirt cuff, moderate sized, low key, watch you could wear to a job interview. This could be from a Patek to a Mondaine. 
(2) premium sports watch - watch for nice casual wear like Friday at the office or a date, typically highly water resistant, larger size, like a Sub, PO, Panerai, AT, Breitling, Aquanaut, GO Evo. The watch that goes with your $200 jeans. 
(3) weekend/sport watch: wear anywhere/do anything watch. Watch for the gym. Watch for your adventure travel, etc. Could be a Sub to a G shock depending on the size of your pocketbook. The watch you wear with your $40 jeans and sneakers.


Unlike many posters, I have very little need for a specialized 'dress watch' as this is too formal for my lifestyle. My office watch, an IWC Mark XII can easily work as a watch I would wear to a wedding. In other words I need more variation in the casual spectrum of watches rather on the formal end.


----------



## Rubberbands (Apr 1, 2011)

akit110 said:


> In other words I need more variation in the casual spectrum of watches rather on the formal end.


Interesting point not brought up before...


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I was going to say two:
dress watch : a simple elegant watch with a strap for dress-up/suit occasions.
sport/daily watch : a daily wear watch which you can wear for casual work, on the weekend, to the bar or to a restaurant, on a bracelet, strap or NATO to fit the occasion.
But after reading over the different thoughts, I'm going to bump it up by one,

beater watch : a cheap? tough watch which you can wear while knocking down a shed, pouring concrete, or rock climbing.
I would say that for people who don't own a watch it is important to own a dress watch first (nothing is less elegant than wearing a suit and pulling out your cell phone to check the time), a sport/daily watch next (to get you used to wearing a watch all the time). Once you get those two, you will end up with a beater watch in pretty short order .


----------



## Stephanos (May 11, 2010)

∞


----------



## tomkent45 (Nov 12, 2010)

On a Minimum level, 2
one for work and dress
one for sports and outdoors


----------



## Rubberbands (Apr 1, 2011)

I love watches (and wearing them) don't get me wrong, but I don't know if I can honestly wear one while I workout or do any extreme physical activity.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Rubberbands said:


> So after carefully reading through all of these posts, the consensus says 3 or 2. Keep them coming!
> 
> It is broken down as follows:
> 
> ...


Actually if you really want to "break it down" it's: "to each their own".

But good luck with finding your "rule" ;-)


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

for me it's a big number,and i am not sure what it would be..I like to collect a variety for a special reason..Like LE's with a special or different movement or different power sources i gotta have. Let's try different finishes,and that makes in interesting.I am hoping to get a HEQ watch someday..I like to keep my interesting and a variety..Not just big dive watches,and be done...Just keep the hobby going and have fun. Remember it's a hobby not just having a number of watches for your everyday life...


----------



## jsienema (May 16, 2009)

I agree with a minimum of 3....

but to be honest - i need more because i like
the thrill of the problem:
What watch shall i wear today....?


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just as a point of interest (and my ignorance) why not a bracelet on a dress watch? Colour matching, a traditional look or something I'm missing?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

arutlosjr11 said:


> As many as a man can afford (granted he likes watches).
> 
> If you can't afford any then 0 is the minimum.
> If he had lots than buy as many as your pocket book allows. It's simple math.


A man who can't even afford one decent watch has some truly serious problems in Life.


----------



## Kayakman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Well lets see, 1- Patek "Calatrava" for formal wear,1-Rolex "Sub" for when you want to be a scuba diver ,1- Rolex GMT when you want to play pilot,1-Rolex "Milgauss" when other watch freaks ask if you are a scientist at the Cern Lab,oh and 1 old Rolex Explorer,then you can tell people you climbed Mt Everest!!!! Ha Ha.*


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

akit110 said:


> Unlike many posters, I have very little need for a specialized 'dress watch' as this is too formal for my lifestyle. My office watch, an IWC Mark XII can easily work as a watch I would wear to a wedding. In other words I need more variation in the casual spectrum of watches rather on the formal end.


I'm with you there. I am in finance, but have no need to wear a dress watch to work everyday, as I don't wear a suit. Even if I did, I'd probably still wear something big and sporty or a diver, like the JSAR I have on my wrist right now. I once attempted to buy something dressy enough to pass and yet large enough for my wrist, and I didn't really click with it. I've been wearing my Monaco Vintage with suits in the past and that has always worked for me; my incoming Speedmaster Pro will likely take its place when I want something more discreet while wearing a suit. Or I'll put it on a NATO and go Bond style. While I enjoy the rules of fashion, I don't always adhere to them.


----------



## jimmycarrera (Jan 8, 2010)

How many?... ONE MORE!


----------



## Jefferson Faudan (May 13, 2012)

mmmm i dunno... depends on you... personally i have several... currently 14 pieces... and wanting more...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Exactly 74. No more, no less.


----------



## Loco (Mar 12, 2013)

As the say on many Harley Davidson forums "If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand".

Two is too many and one is not enough.

Dean


----------



## raybancubman (Apr 21, 2013)

This is a great thread really enjoying it.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Two.....One dress....One casual.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Just enough to have a variety, but small enough in size to hide from the wife.........


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

One dress, one casual and one beater chrono.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

How ever many are right for him. 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

For me personally my minimum would be 4. If I could only have four I'd go,

1. Beater- this is the yard work,cabin/ beach watch. Something tough but cheap. A Gshock or military style quartz grab and go. 

2. All purpose. Something on steel or leather a little sportier, that can go to work (shirt and tie, not necessarily a jacket for me) but still look at home with jeans and an Oxford. Personally love my jazzmaster viewmatic 44 for this, but a submariner or omega would be great. This should be your "favorite" watch and where you splurge. 

3. 2 dress watches. I wear a jacket often enough that I would want 2; a black leather and a brown leather. I love dress watches and have a few, and the list of potentials is huge. Set your budget and pick two classic simple pieces that fit well under cuffs. I know they get some scorn here on the forum, but for me a movado mueseum dial is a great looking classic dress watch.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

One. Zero if the said man does not like watches. What kind of man that is, I do not know.....


----------



## watchVT (Mar 17, 2013)

n + 1!


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

2.

1-Formal dress (This is most important and must be the one if there will be only one watch)
2-Casual/everyday/beater/dress (simply goes with anything other than formal dress)

And also Vintage(s)/keeping old watches would be nice.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

1 is minimum.


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

yande said:


> Two at a minimum, just for those times when one needs to be serviced......But this helps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this photo was misplaced.. Thought it still relevant..



He has three identical tables to this, and they account to only approximately one third of his collection.
And yet in 3 years, I have only seen him wear one (same) watch!
A collection wasted in my books.


----------



## Scotsmen (May 17, 2012)

One more than current collection would always be just about the correct number...


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Saying the answer is 3
beater
sport or wwhatever 
dressy

for me is like saying you only need 3 clothing outfits 

beaters. Sweats and 1 t shirt
work. Whatever is required for your job. 
dress. 1 nice outfit for all occasions. 


Give me a break. The number is at minimum. 25 watches. I like the answer someone else gave 1 more than I have. 
I won't list them as mine are different than everyone's. 

buy them tell you run out of room


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Loco said:


> As the say on many Harley Davidson forums "If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand".
> 
> Two is too many and one is not enough.
> 
> Dean


Oh! Many of us understand how a certain brand after struggling financially for years and being able to stay afloat only through the sheer loyalty of its core customer base, ended up selling out to the yuppie crowd after having started to get deeper into the black. And thus giving their original core customer base the Finger for all those years of loyalty during the lean times.

Oh yes . . . Some of us definitely understand what it's like dealing with the guys running Harley Davidson.


----------



## stonyboys (Mar 13, 2013)

Depends what kind of watch, everyone needs at least 1 good brand such as rolex, omega, hublot, invicta. But if your collection consists of no name brands like sinn, JLC, breitling, IWC, Tudor then you need to hit the bay and get some more watches.


----------



## tmetcalf52 (Jan 21, 2013)

The correct question is "Which 3 watches should I start with?"


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

WTF?!?!?



stonyboys said:


> Depends what kind of watch, everyone needs at least 1 good brand such as rolex, omega, hublot, invicta. But if your collection consists of no name brands like sinn, JLC, breitling, IWC, Tudor then you need to hit the bay and get some more watches.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

stonyboys said:


> Depends what kind of watch, everyone needs at least 1 good brand such as rolex, omega, hublot, invicta. But if your collection consists of no name brands like sinn, JLC, breitling, IWC, Tudor then you need to hit the bay and get some more watches.


Then tell us what kind of watches you have in your collection... Because I think my brain just flatlined after reading this post of you!


----------



## DrNoi (Mar 29, 2013)

3 minimum watches for a man like us 
Working (Beater) / Dress / Sport (Weekend)


Cheers


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Two -- dress, sport.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Runaque said:


> Then tell us what kind of watches you have in your collection... Because I think my brain just flatlined after reading this post of you!


mine too....

we can't put Hublot in the same set as Rolex, Omega and .............Invicta....

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

stonyboys said:


> Depends what kind of watch, everyone needs at least 1 good brand such as rolex, omega, hublot, invicta. But if your collection consists of no name brands like sinn, JLC, breitling, IWC, Tudor then you need to hit the bay and get some more watches.


This is a good post. But I am not sure I agree with you that Rolex is a good watch. I would even buy a crappy brand like Stowa or a decent but not well known brand like Steinhart or Invicta before buying a Rolex.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Metlin said:


> This is a good post. But I am not sure I agree with you that Rolex is a good watch. I would even buy a crappy brand like Stowa or a decent but not well known brand like Steinhart or Invicta before buying a Rolex.


I've felt for some time now that Invicta was an under appreciated Swiss brand. I've been buying them in bulk while I can still get them for 80% off. Hopefully I'll make a killing once I've cornered the market.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Will_f said:


> I've felt for some time now that Invicta was an under appreciated Swiss brand. I've been buying them in bulk while I can still get them for 80% off. Hopefully I'll make a killing once I've cornered the market.


Lucien Piccard is another excellent (but under appreciated) brand. I checked out their quartz versions in the store and they all had the right time. The Rolex watches in the same store were not even running. I do not know why people would pay money to buy a watch that does not even run properly.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Guys, I just found out that I can get $5.oo quartz models from Wal-mart! Buy a watch, wear it a month, it stops working, buy a new one. At the end of the year that's only $60 spent on this hobby. But here's the best part . . . Every month you get to wear a brand new watch!! How cool is that?! :-!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

You need a dress watch on a black strap that an be worn with a tuxedo. And a dress watch on a black strap that can be worn with a suit. And one on a brown strap that can be worn with brown shoes. And one on a rubber strap that can be worn with rubber shoes. And one on a bracelet to wear with steel-toed boots. And a sport watch for watching sports on TV. And a dive watch for those old Jacque Cousteau shows on Nickelodeon (preferably a Blancpain). And a quartz watch for accuracy. And an expensive watch to show off to the VP-Sales. And a Casio to wear when your plumber is in the house so that he doesn't overcharge you. And a Chinese watch to show that you are not a Swiss snob. And a German watch to show that you are not a Chinese snob. And a pocket watch because...damn. And a pilot watch (a big one) so that you can smirk at the guy in whom you place your existance on this world on your next air trip. And a railroad pocket watch for your next train trip, to keep the conductor honest (he will appreciate this). And a GMT watch because you travel between Buffalo and Poughkeepsie a lot. And a watch the size of a Volkswagen for the next time you have to prove your manhood. And a watch with a helium release valve because everyone needs a watch with one thing nobody can properly explain. And a watch with an acrylic crystal so that you can appreciate just how good Polywatch is. And a Soviet watch in case you don't really care if you can tell the time at any given moment. And a watch on a NATO strap because they are cheap and fun. And an example of every historically important chronograph movement since 1923. And a watch with a perpetual calendar for your next Antarctic posting. And a chronometer accurate to the nearest second per week for your next Pacific sailing voyage when your navigation computer will die and the gubmint will turn off the GPS satellites and all you'll have is a sextant (a second's error is four nautical miles). And a T-touch so you can know the temperature of your arm inside your furs and down during that Antarctica posting. And several watches with ETA movements because you just want what is serviceable and functional. And several watches with manufacture movements because nobody is impressed by ETA crap. And a high-beat watch so that you can time your quarter miles at the strip to the nearest tenth of a second. And a Monaco because Steve McQueen must have had no trouble getting chicks. And a Daytona because you KNOW Paul Newman had no trouble getting chicks. And an Ebel because Sonny Crockett drove a fake Ferrari and certainly got chicks. And an Omega because James Bond wears one and is paid to get chicks. And a Zenith because The Most Interesting Man In The World wears one (that's my story and I'm sticking to it) and chicks pay him to be gotten. And a watch with diamonds on it to get in touch with your inner feminine self in case you can't get chicks. And a Mickey Mouse watch to get in touch with your inner child so that you can hate chicks (coodies!). And a Pebble because you only thought Invictas were big and ugly. And an Invicta because, as Andy Warhol said, nothing's more bourgeois than to be afraid to look bourgeois. And a Hamilton because they were made in America half a century ago. And a Favre-Leuba because anyone who can pronounce that properly (and, no, not like Brett pronounces it) must get chicks all the time. And a...

Rick "372,456 and counting" Denney


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

The minimum is none.


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

stonyboys said:


> Depends what kind of watch, everyone needs at least 1 good brand such as rolex, omega, hublot, invicta. But if your collection consists of no name brands like sinn, JLC, breitling, IWC, Tudor .....





Metlin said:


> This is a good post.......................





Will_f said:


> I've felt for some time now that Invicta was an under appreciated Swiss brand. .....................





Rdenney said:


> You need a dress watch on a black strap that an be worn with a tuxedo. And a dress watch on a black strap that can be worn with a suit. And one on a brown strap that can be worn with brown shoes. And one on a rubber strap that can be worn with rubber shoes. And one on a bracelet to wear with steel-toed boots. And a sport watch for watching sports on TV. And a dive watch for those old Jacque Cousteau shows on Nickelodeon (preferably a Blancpain). And a quartz watch for accuracy. And an expensive watch to show off to the VP-Sales. And a Casio to wear when your plumber is in the house so that he doesn't overcharge you. And a Chinese watch to show that you are not a Swiss snob. And a German watch to show that you are not a Chinese snob. And a pocket watch because...damn. And a pilot watch (a big one) so that you can smirk at the guy in whom you place your existance on this world on your next air trip. And a railroad pocket watch for your next train trip, to keep the conductor honest (he will appreciate this). And a GMT watch because you travel between Buffalo and Poughkeepsie a lot. And a watch the size of a Volkswagen for the next time you have to prove your manhood. And a watch with a helium release valve because everyone needs a watch with one thing nobody can properly explain. And a watch with an acrylic crystal so that you can appreciate just how good Polywatch is. And a Soviet watch in case you don't really care if you can tell the time at any given moment. And a watch on a NATO strap because they are cheap and fun. And an example of every historically important chronograph movement since 1923. And a watch with a perpetual calendar for your next Antarctic posting. And a chronometer accurate to the nearest second per week for your next Pacific sailing voyage when your navigation computer will die and the gubmint will turn off the GPS satellites and all you'll have is a sextant (a second's error is four nautical miles). And a T-touch so you can know the temperature of your arm inside your furs and down during that Antarctica posting. And several watches with ETA movements because you just want what is serviceable and functional. And several watches with manufacture movements because nobody is impressed by ETA crap. And a high-beat watch so that you can time your quarter miles at the strip to the nearest tenth of a second. And a Monaco because Steve McQueen must have had no trouble getting chicks. And a Daytona because you KNOW Paul Newman had no trouble getting chicks. And an Ebel because Sonny Crockett drove a fake Ferrari and certainly got chicks. And an Omega because James Bond wears one and is paid to get chicks. And a Zenith because The Most Interesting Man In The World wears one (that's my story and I'm sticking to it) and chicks pay him to be gotten. And a watch with diamonds on it to get in touch with your inner feminine self in case you can't get chicks. And a Mickey Mouse watch to get in touch with your inner child so that you can hate chicks (coodies!). And a Pebble because you only thought Invictas were big and ugly. And an Invicta because, as Andy Warhol said, nothing's more bourgeois than to be afraid to look bourgeois. And a Hamilton because they were made in America half a century ago. And a Favre-Leuba because anyone who can pronounce that properly (and, no, not like Brett pronounces it) must get chicks all the time. And a...
> 
> Rick "372,456 and counting" Denney


Ahhh, the Public Forum. You've got to love it! :-d


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

akasnowmaaan said:


> The minimum is none.


Beat me to it. Of course the answer is zero.

Hey, it is my job to give correct yet useless answers. I'm a mathematician.


----------



## indeep (Nov 24, 2012)

Minimum depends on your bank book and obsession with watches. I am very obsessed!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

Rdenney said:


> a Monaco because Steve McQueen must have had no trouble getting chicks.
> 
> And a Daytona because you KNOW Paul Newman had no trouble getting chicks.
> 
> ...


I won't be wondering anymore why people keep asking questions like, what xxx celebrity wearing on this tiny picture, identify this watch on this xxx movie/series. Now I know, thanks much.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Two - dress and everyday.

Today, the "everyday" may be a phone, but EVERY man needs a dress wristwatch. No external bezel, simple dial, reasonable size/thickness, leather strap that matches your belt and shoes. There is just "something" about it - as an accessory, an appreciation of fine things, acceptable jewelry, a nod to the importance of being on time ... You can't wear a suit without a watch IMHO.

I am of the "no beater, your everyday should handle it or you shouldn't be wearing a watch" camp. Those little dings and scars are signs of a life well lived:
http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/opinion-being-one-watch-guy


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

akasnowmaaan said:


> The minimum is none.


Winner!
Of course with no watch you'd be one of the unwashed masses ...


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Rdenney said:


> And an Ebel because Sonny Crockett drove a fake Ferrari and certainly got chicks.


Possibly the first Sonny Crockett ref I've seen on the boards. Probably the last too.


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

Medphred said:


> Possibly the first Sonny Crockett ref I've seen on the boards. Probably the last too.


Not the last. I though Tubbs wore the Ebel and Crockett wore the Rolex Day-Date?


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

Definitely 3 for me like many others have said. Weekend/sport, work/dress, beater/gym/beach.

Though I am pretty sure I could get by with just one like a Datejust, Aqua Terra, etc. 
And just not wear a watch when the going gets really rough.


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

I can make the case for 1, 2, or 3 at a minimum

1 watch - dressy/sporty
2 watches - dressy/sporty and casual/beater
3 watches - dressy, sporty/daily, casual/beater


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Q: "What's your number?"
A: "More"






But if you dont have room for more I'd say the min is 2 ...


Beater ie GShock


An all 'rounder ie an AT or Explorer (most of us probably have little if any need for a true dress watch and a watch like one of these will work for just about everything.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Guys, I just found out that I can get $5.oo quartz models from Wal-mart! Buy a watch, wear it a month, it stops working, buy a new one. At the end of the year that's only $60 spent on this hobby. But here's the best part . . . Every month you get to wear a brand new watch!! How cool is that?! :-!


Not cool man, not cool at all. $5 a pen!? Walmart is expensive. I would much rather shop at Dollar Palace -- not only are the pens just a buck each, I also don't have to get all dressed up like I would at Walmart.


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

This is a bit crude, and it's not mine originally. Watches are like breasts: two is not enough, three is too many. 

All kidding aside: at least 6 watches. I find that, that gives you a quartz chrono, auto diver, quartz or mechanical field watch, dress watch, g-shock and a couple misc to fill in any voids in the collection. I.E., Orange Monster, Amphibiana, etc....


----------



## Lava Lamp (Apr 4, 2008)

I bought my Casio Pathfinder Titanium used, which makes it easy to wear it doing yard work without worrying about it. It's not bad for the gym, but my Timex Ironman gets it done, too.

I like my Seiko Monster for the beach and/or water.

My "Bond" Omega is what I wear dress or office when I want to look my fancy best.

I like my Ball Fireman to wear at night, so I can see the time if I wake up.

I have nine others that I rotate around at the office.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Metlin said:


> Not cool man, not cool at all. $5 a pen!? Walmart is expensive. I would much rather shop at Dollar Palace -- not only are the pens just a buck each, I also don't have to get all dressed up like I would at Walmart.


For those who need Walmart fashion tips:

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/category/walmart-fashion/page/4/?no_redirect=true


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

akit110 said:


> Not the last. I though Tubbs wore the Ebel and Crockett wore the Rolex Day-Date?


Nope.



















Rick "not a fan of Miami Vice, but a fan of the watch" Denney


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Will_f said:


> For those who need Walmart fashion tips:
> 
> Funny Pictures at WalMart Walmart Fashion


There is a reason there is no People of Dollar Palace.


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

I think to answer such a poignant question one must consider a few likely scenarios. For instance, is the subject 'man' a metrosexual? Does he have any special purpose occupation? Is he of limited, average or wealthy means? Is he a dandy in character or more the outdoors-man? 

To avoid going into such detail though, I think you could respond by answering that 2 watches are desirable. One to wear when water is a hazard (eg. at the beach or swimming) and one when water is not an issue (eg. attending a wedding - unless it's a beach wedding. Then you're screwed).


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm struggling to see how this thread could have gone on for 14 pages...


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

BusyTimmy said:


> I'm struggling to see how this thread could have gone on for 14 pages...


Really? After that 'can I wear a watch in the shower' thread?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I admit it . . . I do put on shoes before going to Wal-mart. Slippers, a bathrobe, and a wife-beater are too casual for me. 

For everyone saying zero is the correct answer . . . What are you going to do when your precious Smartphone's battery dies because you got bored and played Angry Birds for a couple of hours longer than intended. :-d


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I admit it . . . I do put on shoes before going to Wal-mart. Slippers, a bathrobe, and a wife-beater are too casual for me.
> 
> For everyone saying zero is the correct answer . . . What are you going to do when your precious Smartphone's battery dies because you got bored and played Angry Birds for a couple of hours longer than intended. :-d


You *shudder* talk to someone and ask for the time. Unless you're at Walmart, because at Walmart, you never know what could follow you home.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Metlin said:


> You *shudder* talk to someone and ask for the time. Unless you're at Walmart, because at Walmart, you never know what could follow you home.


But I hate people in general and don't want to talk to them unless absolutely needed! Thus, I own at least one watch. ;-)


----------



## Jolly Green John (Mar 5, 2013)

Rubberbands said:


> I've been debating over the question of how many watches a man should own at MINIMUM.


One watch, at minimum.


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

off topic- Do metro-sexuals shop at Wal-Mart?


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Rubberbands said:


> I've been debating over the question of how many watches a man should own at MINIMUM.


None. A wristwatch or pocketwatch is an unnecessary item these days. Pretty much everyone carries a cell phone now and they sync time with the tower, so accuracy isn't a problem. I also know MANY people that don't like having anything on their wrists.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Astro Boy said:


> off topic- Do metro-sexuals shop at Wal-Mart?


No. But it would be nice if we could herd those pretty boys into one spot. Although Starbuck's seems good for that. They spend hours in there.


----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)

3 to 4
1) daily beater
2) casual sporty/chrono
3) dress (although i can use my chrono on leather too for this)
4) diver/travel watch for vacation. (the daily beater can also be used for this)

or you could own a Rolex Sub date.....ull need only one watch


----------



## Goostah (Mar 24, 2013)

Minimum is nil. The time is everywhere and we all have mobile phones. A watch is now a way to accessorize. But hey, I love to accessorize, don't have anything else to accessorize with.


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

Guys, the OP question refers to a 'man' not a woman. A man works, hunts, gathers, and mates. He must have at least one watch!


----------



## bubzter (Jan 3, 2011)

It's easy really...

1. Dress watch
2. Sports watch/daily beater
3. Rugged/Don't-care-if-it-gets-damaged

Now comes the hard part...


Keeping to this damn principle.


----------



## Macro (Mar 7, 2013)

3 as a minimum and optimum:

Dress watch - gold, time-only, black alligator strap for formal and special occasions 
Daily Wearer - steel, automatic, sapphire crystal, date, at least 100m wr for the office, evenings and weekends
Beater - G-SHOCK for sport, holidays, etc.

Maybe also a fourth 'Weekend' watch - e.g. a chrono, that can double up as a spare daily wearer when the real daily wearer goes off for a service


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

Crunchy said:


> 1 is minimum.


I agree.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Astro Boy said:


> Guys, the OP question refers to a 'man' not a woman. A man works, hunts, gathers, and mates. He must have at least one watch!


I thought the hunting and gathering was the same as work. When those ideas were relevant, men (and women, for that matter) worked, slept, defended their homes (or took those of others), and (rather surprisingly, given the difficulties of the former) mated. What leisure time they had they devoted to...devotion. And maybe art or letters (art--usually music--for the unlettered, and both for the lettered).

When societies progressed to the point of specialization where not every man had to do the hunting or gathering, the noble classes devoted themselves to the defending/attacking stuff and let their serfs do the hunting/gathering duties. The execution of military strategies require some precision in timekeeping, but this could usually be handled in those days with signaling. The officers were from the nobility, however, and were the only ones who had any need for timekeeping precision in military activities.

When society progressed to the point where those activities did not consume available resources, some specialized in building things and making things, and to the creation of an infrastructure that would support such. That infrastructure requires scheduling to run efficiently. Again, only the nobility were at first responsible for such activities, but then the rise of the professional classes pushed those responsibilities to the educated non-nobility, and thus timekeeping moved from a tool of the gentry to a tool of the middle class. Then, the Industrial Revolution created the concept of factories where there was even greater specialization (and an assembly line is the greatest form of specialization--the worker only had to know how to do one thing well). Also, the requirement for timing precision in carrying out military activities delegated down to the non-noble, non-professional enlisted men. Thus, timekeeping became the responsibility of the masses.

And that's how we went from highly decorated fusee-powered bracket clocks to dollar pocket watches in three short centuries, and why the Sun in the sky was good enough for most activities during the preceding millennia.

Sure, we may depend on external sources for timekeeping. But men prefer to consider those external sources as subject to failure, and thus to be able to take care of their own timekeeping needs. Thus, the deep-down desire for a watch that will continue to function when the cellular system goes down, during extended power outages, and other failures of infrastructure both likely (both of the above have happened to me in the last year) and fantastical.

Rick "for whom autarkic omnicompetence is a lifelong pursuit" Denney


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Goostah said:


> Minimum is nil. The time is everywhere and we all have mobile phones. A watch is now a way to accessorize. But hey, I love to accessorize, don't have anything else to accessorize with.


Please speak for yourself. Many of us still wear a watch for its pragmatic functionality. Time is not everywhere. A display on a computer means nothing if one doesn't work behind a desk in an office building. A cellphone with a dead battery means no ability to tell time. Public clocks outside of banks or small parks are not nearly as common as some think they are. And, even if one of them is close by, that doesn't mean the time on it will be correct. The nearest public clock where I live is one neighborhood over (40 blocks away). And during Daylight Savings Time it took whoever was responsible for changing the time, about a month before he did his job. That clock was off by an hour. Anyone not wearing a watch or having forgotten their cellphone, would have been screwed if they relied on that public clock for checking the time.

As far as cellphones go, I've owned everything from basic phones to the earliest Smartphones. Not one of them could keep time as accurately as my cheapest quartz watch. Also, Smartphones are ridiculously fragile. A former co-worker of mine nearly got fired when his Smartphone fell on the concrete sidewalk and the touch-screen broke. He was supposed to relieve me at midnight. His phone broke while he just began heading over to the job-site. (And I don't mean walking a few blocks over.) By the time he got to the subway exit, he thought he was only a few minutes late. He was actually over an hour late. But since he didn't wear a watch and relied on his Smartphone exclusively, he had no clue what the actual time was. Being past midnight, he couldn't simply stop and politely ask a stranger on the street for the time. He also couldn't call in to say he was running late. Needless to say, he was very surprised to see how late it was when he managed to get to the front gate and get to a phone so I could pick him up. If it wasn't for the fact that I went to bat for him, they would have fired his ass. He would have been better served with a decent watch. Had he known how late it truly was when he got out of the subway, he could have used his spare change right away on one of the public pay-phones still located in that neighborhood. He could have called in sooner, and thus avoided nearly getting fired. (Once again, only got to keep his job because I went to bat for him.)

Also, why would I want to reach into a pocket, dig around for my phone, pull it out, check the time, then stuff it back into my pocket . . . when I can just turn my wrist slightly and give a quick downward glance? My grand-father relied on a pocket-watch. He only did so because back then, that's what men carried with them to tell the time. If he were alive today, perhaps he'd be amused that he and his entire generation were 100 years ahead of their time. Or, that they're now trendy. Grand-dad told time by pulling a device out of his pocket. I don't, and would prefer not to go backwards in my time-checking ability.

Yes, for many of us; a watch is not some fashion accessory for a hipster or a metrosexual. It's a pragmatic device for showing up to places where we need to be, on time.


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

I enjoy the above epistles, but this is a watch forum. The minimum is not zero. It's probably not even one. No one on here owns zero watches and I doubt many own only one. So while technically zero is the answer, it is not truly correct.
I agree cell phones can break and batteries can go dead, but no watch is more accurate than a modern functioning phone. Not even a quartz. Phone continuously get time from towers which are constantly synced to atomic clock. The are accurate on the order of milliseconds.
So you can give me the situation of some guy who's phone broke, but if your life depended of having the absolute exact time, you'd pull out the phone.
I love watches, but I the above is true. There are many reasons to prefer a watch over a cell phone, but accuracy isn't one of them.


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Anything less than 10p (40 in my head) is criminal. 

Agreed it's a watch forum. Anyone that believes even 1 dress watch is enough is nutz.


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

A person, man or woman, should own as many as he or she wants to, so the miminum he/she *should* have is zero.


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

The number i currently have +1--- so i can always buy one more


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

roachjl said:


> I enjoy the above epistles, but this is a watch forum. The minimum is not zero. It's probably not even one. No one on here owns zero watches and I doubt many own only one. So while technically zero is the answer, it is not truly correct.
> I agree cell phones can break and batteries can go dead, but no watch is more accurate than a modern functioning phone. Not even a quartz. Phone continuously get time from towers which are constantly synced to atomic clock. The are accurate on the order of milliseconds.
> So you can give me the situation of some guy who's phone broke, but if your life depended of having the absolute exact time, you'd pull out the phone.
> I love watches, but I the above is true. There are many reasons to prefer a watch over a cell phone, but accuracy isn't one of them.


I agree with your point in general. But cell phones are not accurate to milliseconds. It's a lot worse. My Nexus 4 was about 30 seconds off the other day. Even my workstation at work with T1 connection is accurate to 0.2 seconds. Actually my atomic watches will sometimes differ a little, albeit less than a second, right after a sync.

I wear a watch mainly as a functional tool because it's a lot easier, natural and discrete to flick your wrist than to pull out a cell phone from my back pocket.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

roachjl said:


> I agree cell phones can break and batteries can go dead, but no watch is more accurate than a modern functioning phone. Not even a quartz. Phone continuously get time from towers which are constantly synced to atomic clock. The are accurate on the order of milliseconds.
> So you can give me the situation of some guy who's phone broke, but if your life depended of having the absolute exact time, you'd pull out the phone.
> I love watches, but I the above is true. There are many reasons to prefer a watch over a cell phone, but accuracy isn't one of them.


I have a drawer full of old cellphones and (so-called) Smartphones that say otherwise. None were as accurate as my $55 Timex Expedition. All lost or gained time. And I don't mean off by a few seconds. Try, off by several minutes. Yeah, the technology behind them is _supposed to_ ensure that they be spot-on accurate. (Especially the Smartphones.) But they're not. Either my $55 Timex is the greatest watch ever built, or *every* cellphone I've ever owned was a piece of crap lemon that snuck through Quality Control. Or, more likely, the Uber advanced technology that goes into modern-day Smartphones doesn't always work the way it's supposed to.

As much as I'd like to believe that my $55 Timex is a bad-ass of a super accurate watch, even by quartz standards . . . I have to be realistic. You can reach for your phone. I'm going to reach for my most accurate time-telling device if I absolutely need to know the precise time.

Yup! I'm reaching for my even bad-asser Citizen BM7080-03E.


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

SCD said:


> A person, man or woman, should own as many as he or she wants to, so the miminum he/she *should* have is zero.


How can one have 'nothing'? Discuss.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

By definition, that's equivalent to not having anything. End of discussion.


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

dilal said:


> By definition, that's equivalent to not having anything. End of discussion.


I disagree. The corollary would be 'not having everything'. That's also an absurd statement. We all have something if we are living matter.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Sure we do. A brain and common sense for example. And they come handy sometimes.


----------



## DieZeit (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn this is a really stoopid thread. Some folks have one really nice watch and that's it. Some have three, etc. I have six. Should I have three? Big deal. This is the kind of thing that keeps me away from watch forums. Never seen this kind of talk on performance car forums. I think I'll stick to those.


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

DieZeit said:


> Damn this is a really stoopid thread. Some folks have one really nice watch and that's it. Some have three, etc. I have six. Should I have three? Big deal. This is the kind of thing that keeps me away from watch forums. Never seen this kind of talk on performance car forums. I think I'll stick to those.


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess it amuses me that people would take a thread like this seriously, or not see the tongue in cheek in most of the posts. 

Rick "laughing" Denney


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

I'm leaning toward saying two. A man should own a dress watch, or at least something appropriate for an occasion that will require a suit and tie or better. And he should own something that can serve as a tool watch, something to wear while hiking or other outside activity. Something reasonably rugged and water resistant. These days, a wristwatch is not required for typical office type activities. We have our cellphones and the time on our computer screens. So this is the minimum for those who have no particular interest in the hobby.

For me, I think 3 - 4 would be minimum, with my eye always on a fifth. A dress watch, a daily wearer, a casual piece, a vintage old friend, and maybe something with a chrono or diver bezel for its functionality.


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

DieZeit said:


> Damn this is a really stoopid thread. Some folks have one really nice watch and that's it. Some have three, etc. I have six. Should I have three? Big deal. This is the kind of thing that keeps me away from watch forums. Never seen this kind of talk on performance car forums. I think I'll stick to those.


LmAO. Car forums are chalk full of 12 year olds that quote magazine articles and act in the know. Please have a good day. Read Rdenny's post. Oh and get back to your Civic forum. Why post or read a thread if it doesn't interest you. Move on


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

now that depends of the individual but what you stated in the OP seems about right - (three time pieces) but again that's very subjective.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Getting a watch because of an invented, imaginary reason does not work. I thought I should own a gold, thin dress watch. Bought one. Almost never wore it. I'm selling it. Some people need a dress watch, some don't. Same goes for tough, beater, diver, sport, etc. Buying a watch for some feature you find useful (perpetual calendar, atomic syncing, etc) makes sense to me.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

thousands of people don't wear a watch and they get on with their lives perfectly well.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> thousands of people don't wear a watch and they get on with their lives perfectly well.


Name one mature person...


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Gary123 said:


> Name one mature person...


Remember he wrote 1000's and there are Billions in the world

Seriously tho my dad has spent his first 71 years and has never worn a watch.

So I agree with him. No one on WUS goes without I'd guess.


----------



## jonnieb (Feb 11, 2006)

Three for me:

1) Beater - Victorinox SA Diver quartz
2) Everyday watch - Breitling SuperOcean
3) Dress - Oris XXL Date (before it was stolen, sigh)


----------



## Goostah (Mar 24, 2013)

Gary123 said:


> Name one mature person...


Mark Cuban. He is a bit of a nutter though. Successful but a nutter.


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

drunken monkey said:


> thousands of people don't wear a watch and they get on with their lives perfectly well.


Thousands? Has there been a survey to confirm this?

Could be these are folk in jail or savage natives or impoverished (or all three if they're really unlucky).


----------



## IvanDrago (Feb 7, 2012)

depends.


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> depends.


Indeed.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow. This. Thread.


----------



## Goostah (Mar 24, 2013)

BusyTimmy said:


> Wow. This. Thread.


Yet such fun and heated.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Goostah said:


> Yet such fun and heated.


Nothing generates heat like completely unimportant topics that people nevertheless allow to be tied to their self-image.

Rick "which is why I come here" Denney


----------



## aquadog (Jan 21, 2013)

Astro Boy said:


> Thousands? Has there been a survey to confirm this?
> 
> Could be these are folk in jail or savage natives or impoverished (or all three if they're really unlucky).


I would say millions!
Most people I know don't own a single watch


----------



## sierra2kilo (Dec 1, 2008)

How many how-many-watches threads should a watch forum have at a MINIMUM?


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Astro Boy said:


> Thousands? Has there been a survey to confirm this?
> 
> Could be these are folk in jail or savage natives or impoverished (or all three if they're really unlucky).


Are you familiar with Slashdot? If not, definitely give them a try. You'd fit right in.


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

The number of watches a man has should be fewer than the pairs of shoes he has.


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

PJR said:


> The number of watches a man has should be fewer than the pairs of shoes he has.


Well my shoe habit is worse than watch.


----------



## nnbz (Nov 18, 2013)

One G-Shock minimum. 

Serve as a beater watch, and serve as a dress watch too.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

nnbz said:


> One G-Shock minimum.
> 
> Serve as a beater watch, and serve as a dress watch too.


I like G-Shocks, but there's not a single one that can do double-duty as a dress watch.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

+1 even the Oceanus series is rather sporty. Also, most G-Shock's won't fit under the cuff.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it depends on your lifestyle. At my job I cannot wear anything other then a plastic digital because I don't feel like scratching my nicer watches to oblivion. With that said I think one nice versatile would suffice but somebody like me who collects there is more lol


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

At minimum? 0 a watch isn't a necessity. To be a "well dressed man" I suppose 1 is needed. Beyond that it's for fun or status. But needed? 0.


----------



## 403acmash (Mar 5, 2012)

JPfeuffer said:


> I think it depends on your lifestyle. At my job I cannot wear anything other then a plastic digital because I don't feel like scratching my nicer watches to oblivion. With that said I think one nice versatile would suffice but somebody like me who collects there is more lol


Where do you work? The New York Museum of Sandpaper and Blenders?


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

At least 3. One automatic, one quartz, one digital.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I would say two, a beater and a nicer one for work. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, this thread is ancient. 

I think a minimum of three although I don't think I could function with only three. Maybe a minimum of one watch in three categories. That would give some room to grow. Everyone should have a daily wearer. The daily would be a watch you might own if the government said you could only have one watch. For me that is likely my Seamaster. I happen to have about a dozen dailies in this category. Hope the NSA isn't listening.

Second category is a watch you don't worry about what happens to it. G Shock for some guys, a Rolex for others. Young guys come to me for a recommendation for a watch to take to Afganistan and I suggest G Shock or some such. Tell them to buy the Rolex when they come home. A reward for coming home. The G Shock gets trashed you buy another, no bid deal. 

The third category is a "nice watch". This is whatever you think is primo. A Patek for some, a Grand Seiko or something Glashutte for others. And because it's a category you can have a yellow, white and titanium choice if you're really flush! Think tuxedo. Something to go with those handmade Luccese caiman cowboy boots you paid $700 and the $900 20xx beaver hat from Jimmy at Double H. For me it's a white or yellow Rolex depending on the clothes.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

I concur that a man really does not NEED a watch in today's environment. That having been said, if you won't be constrained to just one:


Beater - Tag 2000 for example
Everyday watch - metal band is probably best - Sub for example
Travel watch - metal band is best; GMT is a must & chrono is nice - Breitling Chronomat 44 GMT for example
Business casual - metal or leather band is fine - Breitling Transocean Day/Date for example
Business formal - leather band preferred - B&M Capeland for example
Dress - ultra slim, gold and on leather - a MUT for example.
Vintage - at least 1 - style is up to you


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

None. There are some men who are not "watch people" and I'm totally fine with that.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Two naked wrists on a man just seems odd.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Two naked wrists on a man just seems odd.


More than one of the wrists wrapped around by a Stuhrling or Invicta watch? :-d

I'd rather see a guy with no watch at all than committing horological blasphemy!


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Hmm for me it would have to be 3, one dress watch for formal occasions, one smart casual sporty watch that can be worn to the office or in jeans and a T and one quartz that is grab and go in smart casual style.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Shutterbug57 said:


> I concur that a man really does not NEED a watch in today's environment. That having been said, if you won't be constrained to just one:
> 
> 
> Beater - Tag 2000 for example
> ...


Yeah at a minimum every man should own at least 50K in watches...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

alx007 said:


> More than one of the wrists wrapped around by a Stuhrling or Invicta watch? :-d
> 
> I'd rather see a guy with no watch at all than committing horological blasphemy!


Honestly ....... I'd really have to think about that one for awhile. :think:


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Yeah at a minimum every man should own at least 50K in watches...


That's the spirit.


----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)

Sporty
Dress
Gshock

That makes 3.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd say for the average person one watch would be fine, but for people like us who like watches then two should be the minimum. One nice versatile watch that could be worn with a suit or smart casual and then one beater for dirty or messy work and sports.

Give me an a Speedy Pro or Navitimer and a G-Shock and that's it, I could live with that.

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Everyone needs a solar atomik watch they can rely on. I mean, you want to set your watch to the correct time, right?


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

"Normal" man 0.
WIS type 1 more than he already owns.


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 3, 2007)

At a minimum…one. Unless he can't afford one, then he should have none. A man is not defined by ownership of a watch.

I could be wrong though. I often times am. ;-)


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd say one watch. If it were me, I'd go for a classy diver. Dress them down with a NATO. Casual with a bracelet. And dress up with a leather strap. Something affordable, like a Seiko. If you have the money,I'd step up to maybe an Omega PO 42mm, with a few NATO's, bracelet, and leather. Simple divers seem to be pretty versatile, in my opinion.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

dilal said:


> Everyone needs a solar atomik watch they can rely on. I mean, you want to set your watch to the correct time, right?


I just check the time on my cable box.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

ilitig8 said:


> "Normal" man 0.
> WIS type 1 more than he already owns.


Even a Normie needs 1 watch. Smartphones are ridiculously fragile and I have known individuals who were nearly fired because they relied on the ridiculously fragile things.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Nordstrom said:


> At a minimum&#8230;one. Unless he can't afford one, then he should have none. A man is not defined by ownership of a watch.
> 
> I could be wrong though. I often times am. ;-)


LOL

Wal-Mart sells decent quartz watches with 100M WR for under $11.

Even the Homeless can afford one watch.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I just check the time on my cable box.


How accurate are they? Do they sync with a time server?

One of my Quartz wall clocks drift over a minute per month. Some of my mechanicals do better than that.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

dilal said:


> How accurate are they? _Do they sync with a time server?
> _


Yup, the boxes synch up.


----------



## m35t (May 19, 2013)

Minimum? 

Two. A sporty/casual watch and a dress watch. Three if none of them are a chronograph; I just think that every man should own one.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow - what an old thread! 

IMO the answer to the original question is that, these days, no watch at all is strictly required, given that virtually all men carry a mobile phone which tells the time (and so much more besides). I won't venture an opinion on how many watches a man 'should' own, as the answer may depend on the lifestyle and occupation of the individual man . What I will say is that for many men, one watch or maxiumun two is likely to suffice these days. That may comprise an everyday watch and a more formal or dressy watch. IMO a 'beater' is not necessary for most men as they can use their everyday watch or no watch at all. However, for WIS, it is very easy to justify FAR more categories than merely 2. For example, I find that I 'need' 3 watches that I can wear to work with a suit, and another few that I can wear on weekends.


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

3.5


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

I have done the whole "I need 6 watches" thing. 1 chronograph, 1 diver, 2 dress watches(one black strap, one brown strap), 1 vintage, and one beater. I realized that there just aren't enough special occasions and enough time in the day to worry about all of that so I got rid of most of them. Don't get me wrong, if I had more money I would have a collection of 100+ watches but it would be just that: a collection/investment. I have narrowed my true daily needs down to 3 watches:

1: An any occasion watch. 
For my needs, this watch has to match any outfit, look good dressed up or dressed down. Has to match anything from a black suit to jeans and a T-shirt. It will be worn to work almost everyday so it needs to match brown or black shoes/belt. In order to accomplish this, the watch should be on stainless bracelet. My choices are few. I decided on the Rolex Explorer II 16570 black dial. It fits the bill, sure it is a little sporty to wear with a tux, but I can't remember the last time I had to wear a tux.


2: A tough comfortable, casual, sport watch that can be worn while active/sweating/swimming/working etc.
For my needs, this watch has to be comfortable, sporty, and casual but still make me happy when I look down at it. No a Timex won't do, no a G-Shock won't do. This needs to be impressive, this needs to be reliable. This needs to be Swiss or German, this needs to be awesome. This watch needs to be on a rubber strap or NATO or perhaps Titanium bracelet since I will be sweating sometimes while wearing it. I may even take this watch under water at the beach. The choices are plentiful, there are at least 10 I would be happy with for this watch. My choice: Rolex Submariner 14060 no date on NATO strap.


3: An ultra tough, inexpensive watch to be worn when doing things that I don't want the other 2 watches I own to be put through, a beater. Activities like chainsawing, mountian biking, jogging(yeah right) working out, working around oil, grease, mud etc. For this I chose a G-Shock Mudman. 


That's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

Just 1 is enough


----------



## omegaman600 (Sep 17, 2013)

My collection has by far exceeded the three-watch-border. And that gives me cause for concern. Every single new watch is a dress watch. And that means that I don´t really have an everyday watch. I can just wear my swatch Irony which is fine-ish for school and a Detomaso Firenze which is way too sporty. 
But the others are thoroughbred dressers. Apart from the Scuba Libre.

But the rest, four watches and soon five are all dress watches. At least I´ll never be short of colors to choose from as there is gold on black leather, steel on brown leather with black or silver dial and a bicolor with a champagne dial.

And that´s what it should be all about I think: Yout have like a pair of jeans for everyday use, you have your shorts for the holidays and you have a collection of suits for all sorts off occasions.

Because the big events are the situations where it matters which watch is on your wrist. Your new employer will certainly not take the guy with the icewatch and refuse the guy with a business dresser like the Hamilton Viewmatic.

Everybody has to know how many watches they need however. And maybe there´s one watch that suits them so well they´ll just need a single one.


----------



## WatchUlooking (May 30, 2010)

You can and should have a one for all, which usually are the modern casual/sport watches, automatics, 100m WR and either on metal or water resistant leather strap, or rubber. But yeah, a dress and forma watch and a beater should be the most you need really. Also, think about the more autos you have the more price you have to pay for servicing. Thats was exactly why I was looking for a quartz beater, chrono 200m WR on metal band. No service cost except battery and no worry if it gets scratched up etc. Wheres on my tissot which is more if a dressy watch, I rather want it to look neat all time. 

By that said, if you get a watch with a lower price tag, it really dont matter how you use it compared to a rolex or a "partek" phillipe.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

As many as common sense allows, although around here that's in short supply at times.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

omegaman600 said:


> My collection has by far exceeded the three-watch-border. And that gives me cause for concern. Every single new watch is a dress watch. And that means that I don´t really have an everyday watch.


That Hamilton could be pressed into service as an everyday watch. Not 100% ideal, perhaps. But would get the job done. And, would look good with casual attire.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

sciumbasci said:


> Just 1 is enough


Dunno if 1 is enough, but it would certainly seem to be the MINIMUM for any watch-a-holic . . . .


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

Zero.

Maybe if I had never bought one in the first place, then I wouldn't have gotten involved in this money-sucking hobby.


----------



## DJHolland (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with the original poster and his choices. But ... since this is WUS, I'd have to add 2 more, One to impress others, and One to impress yourself  That way our little demon inside can have his way since we all know he dwells inside each of us, otherwise why would we be here? ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think a lot of people are overthinking this. All you really need is a smart-ish watch (which could be anything from a Patek to a Seiko SARB to an Armani fashion watch), and a watch that's a bit tough that you can use for rough jobs and bit mind if it got broken (one mans G-Shocks Shock is another mans Rolex SUB). If you want you can throw in another, a sporty casual watch (could be a Seamaster or a Seiko 5) but it isn't essential depending on what the other two are. And that's it. All bases more than adequately covered. Truth be told unless it's extremely flashy, blingly, posh or wildly coloured, 95% of people aren't even really going to notice what's on your wrist other than thinking 'a watch'.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

I did an Omega SMP for almost 10 years 24/7 365. With a GShock as beater so 2 is the min. 
But the SMP splits the everyday/dress duty well going from jeans to a suit to the beach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elavate7 (Jan 5, 2015)

Raza said:


> I think you can get away with just two:
> 
> 1. Everyday watch. Sporty, suitable for any activity. Most likely a chrono or something with a dive bezel, on leather, rubber, or steel.
> 2. Dress, on leather only. Can be a chrono, I'm not that uptight about dress watch rules.
> ...


thats basically where im at now going from about 10 watches to 2. i have my everyday any anything watch (swiss army) and picked up a clean watch i can wear with a suit (citizen eco drive).


----------



## beastomaniac (Nov 2, 2015)

4 is a sweet spot for a regular use collection: a diver, a dress watch, a chrono and a daily beater. If you're not that into watches anything between 0 to 1 goes.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Thread resurrection! But since I wasn't a member when this thread was created I'll play: two is minimum, a dress watch for weddings, funerals and dressy affairs, and a jack-of-all-trades watch that can be dressed up or down; eg dressy diver like a sub or simple three hander that can be adapted to the occasion with strap changes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

As many as it takes to get through the zombie apocalypse I will say 0 to 100 just depends on the person

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

Practically zero. You can always check time with your phone. But if you insist, then one. Just an all-around beater will do.

Sent from this stupid Tapatalk app


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Minimum to everyone: 0, people always check their phones which bugs me.
Minimum to me: 1, I hope to have a max of 7 for one watch for everyday of the week.
Minimum to a WIS: 3, a dressy watch for special occasions, an everyday watch for whatever life throws at you, and a tough watch for sports.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

The answer is one more.


----------



## adimaano56sl (Aug 27, 2014)

0-1. For a WIS, on the other hand...


----------



## blazet007 (Sep 1, 2015)

Andrés said:


> Minimum is one. I need four: Dress watch, Diver, GMT and Chrono.


same opinion here


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Minimum to a WIS: 3, a dressy watch for special occasions, an everyday watch for whatever life throws at you, and a tough watch for sports.


That's my approach. My deviation from the minimum is an accumulation of previous occupants of each of the three slots.


----------



## scosmoss (Sep 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i cant understand people who think they cant wear a nice watch to wash the car. are they that accident prone?


The clasp/buckle could scratch the car.


----------



## Tyrantblade (Jan 18, 2016)

However many you like, find comfortable, and can afford


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Three certainly sounds reasonable, but I would definitely like more. I'm at 3 right now.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I would say 4 or 5 but I'm an affordable kind of guy.A dress watch, a work watch, a diver and something like a weekender and a DW 5600. But my collection is already way more than 5.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd say every man in general should own atleast one decent watch. By "decent", I mean a traditional analog face watch can be worn to special events (weddings, funerals, etc). The preference should be for mechanical, but obviously most people would prefer quartz. I feel that's along with the "requirement" of being a grown up of owning atleast a single decent tie and suit, and a pair of dress shoes. I'm not fond of people saying they can check the time on their phone - that's really not the point.

If you're actually into watches, I'd say a bare minimum "collection" is a dress watch on strap, a quartz beater (either digital or analog) for weekends, working out, etc., and a nice steel sports watch (pilot, diver, chrono, etc).


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

The generic minimum is 'minus one': a watch borrowed for the occasion and still to be returned.

I personally, as a minimum, could be happy with just one timepiece: my black Sumo that I am comfortable to wear at any occasion. But I don't see a reason to stick with that minimum, and adding two more watches adds some variety and comfortably covers all bases for me: a black Sumo as generic watch, an orange Monster as weekend/holiday fun watch, and a Cocktail Time for dressing up. 

So I guess my true (unconstrained) minimum is three...


----------



## YennoX (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd have to say 3 + 1. 

Sport watch: When you're in shorts and expecting to be active.

Casual watch: When you're in jeans and going out on the weekend.

Dress watch: When you're in dress pants and leather shoes.

Grail watch: Ideally something with a tourbillon in it that you only take out of the safe once every couple of months to stare at and admire. If tourbillon is too much, then something worth at least a brand new BMW 3 series.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

A man should own as many watches as his wife/girlfriend owns pairs of shoes.


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

^^^^just practice saying "isn't this watch cute?"


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)

At minimum 2 is a must! A daily watch and a nicer watch for certain occasions/going out. I'd like to have a minimum of 3 very nice watches- a daily Hublot and 2 very nice watches (Panerai and Omega)..


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I think the common wisdom about watches has been fundamentally changed by today's casual society. Honestly, if someone wore an Ironman to a wedding or funeral would the patrons recoil in horror? Probably not. Other than thos who wear certain watches intended to convey social status, does anyone really pay any attention at all?

Practicality might be a better guide, I think. A thinner analog watch to fit under long sleeves and jackets would be one recommendation. A water resistant watch would be another for those that insist on wearing a watch while swimming or showering. And finally, a watch that can be used for timing events (including a countdown timer or just a plain chronograph) would be very handy. These three watch types can cover a lot of ground for the average owner and can be handled by a very wide variety of brands and styles, from expensive to disposable, to digital to analog, and from mechanical to quartz.

But as several have pointed out in this two year old thread, the average Joe owns only one watch and gets along just fine with that arrangement. It us watch geeks that overthink this very minor issue of making our way in the modern world.


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

One for everyday use and the other for dressy occasions for the WIS and the non WIS.


----------



## purples (Dec 11, 2015)

For most of the population, I'd say one, and that's simply because sometimes checking your phone for the time can give a bad impression. I don't think most people really pay attention to what kind of a watch someone is wearing so this can be anything the person likes (starting from a cheap quartz watch).

For someone who caught the watch bug and/or wants to protect their nicer watch from rough use, I think it's about three: a nice watch for the office/smart casual use, a dress watch, and then a casual/fun/beater watch. That covers the 'roughness of use' scale which can then be populated according to the wearer's taste and budget.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

The ideal number is ZERO


----------



## tickwomp (May 7, 2015)

At MINIMUM I would say 1 watch that you can change the straps easily on. A classic diver like a Seiko SKX007 or Submariner, for instance, can work for almost everything that isn't a tuxedo. (casual, work, suit)

That being said, here is my "minimum" list.

1) dress watch, black leather
2) dress watch, brown leather
3) dive watch, bracelet 
4) ABC watch, rubber


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

My wife says

One dressy
One sporty 
One you can swim with 

So the boss says 3 and the boss is never wrong.


----------



## phantom3091 (Sep 3, 2013)

I would say three:
1. Everyday/sporty watch. (Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50, Longines Hydroconquest Automatic, Orient Mako USA)
2. Dress watch on a leather strap, light and slim (under 7mm thick). This is the watch you wear to interviews, meetings, etc. I see it as a "business" watch. You can also rotate this with your everyday watch if you dress in a business attire for work. (Calatrava, Hamilton Intra-matic, Orient Bambino/Capital)
3. Special occasions watch. Some could argue that the dress watch can serve the purpose as a special occasions watch as well, but for me this is more that precious timepiece you keep in a special watch box that you only take out when you go out for dinner, on a date, to a wedding, etc. (Rolex, Omega, Tag, or even something like the Seiko SDGM003/01).

This is all subjective of course, everyone has different needs, preferences and opinions. Good thread, nevertheless.


----------



## Milvad555 (Jul 27, 2015)

I think about 3


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Read my Sig.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

3 seems absolute minimum.
1. A beater
2. Dress watch e.g. special occasion 
3. Tool watch maybe? Pilot, Diver etc..



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The trinity; a "dresser", a "diver" and an "explorer".


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

After reading through a couple of pages of this thread I have to say this one is DONE. 

Nevertheless, I would say you should own six, two dress (one light, one dark face), two "sporty" watches (probably a nice diver and maybe an aviator/military) and two lightweight durable tool watches, like a G-Shock or one of its imitators. 

Why two of each? Well, what if you lose/destroy one? You need a back up.


----------



## callan (Jan 19, 2015)

Absolute minimum, of course, is one. Really, though, you at least need a beater for wearing while mowing the lawn, fixing the garage door opener, camping, etc. And a nice watch that can transition from jeans and a polo to suit and tie.


----------



## whiskey golf (May 25, 2015)

For me, I can see myself having a minimum of four watches in the future.

1) Beater Watch - Self explanatory, watch meant to take a beating
2) Dress Watch - Watch for special or dressier occasions 
3) Everyday/Work Watch - Watch that is worn everyday and/or fits in with your line of work
4) Weekend/Fun Watch - Watch that is rotated in to add some fun to your collection and is not restricted in terms of style because of work, occasion, etc., just a watch for you to enjoy

Of course everything is subjective since one man's dress watch can be another man's work watch and one man's beater watch can be another man's work watch and so on.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

Here's my take:
- a beater watch - for me this would also be a sporty watch, which I can take surfing, swimming and diving, and preferably with a chronograph. I use a titanium Citizen eco-drive for this: low maintenance and does all the preceding.
- a smart-casual/playful watch: I currently have a Nomos Tangente Gangreserve, but would like to upgrade it to a Nomos Zurich worltimer, with blue dial.
- a dress watch: for me this is currently a Junghans Max Bill automatic, but I'm looking like to eventually get a classic JLC Reverso, with white dial.


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

At a minimum? One. Something like a SMP could be worn in pretty much any situation and not look crazily out of place. On a cheaper front, any number of lower priced Seikos would go well in many situations. 

I would say that if you're someone who MUST wear a watch at all time, a second throw-away digital watch could be purchased for dirty work.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

One steel sports Rolex will cover you for life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Has the standard changed since the half a decade that's past since this thread was started?


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Boy seems the bar was set low on this one three is what I take on vacation!

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

I actually agree with the original poster. A beater watch, a decent work watch (geared toward you line of work), and a dress type of watch. It would certainly make the rotation easy.


----------



## DrewM (Feb 9, 2016)

The answer for any self respecting WIS is obvious... One more than they currently own.


----------



## visualplane (Jul 29, 2014)

I had 1 steel Tissot watch for several years. It was all I needed for all outfits, and activities.

Now, i'd rather have different face colors and band styles for different outfits or mood but it's not really necessary.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Rubberbands said:


> So after a year of reading through these forums since my love for watches began, I finally just registered.
> 
> I've been debating over the question of how many watches a man should own at MINIMUM. The reason I stress "at minimum" is because I personally have always been a man of quality over quantity. I personally would rather own just a couple of above-average watches than 15 average watches.
> 
> ...


Thats easy...2


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

As many or few as he wants......With mobile phones today, watches are not really necessary


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

Interesting thread. I am currently thinking about just this issue. I currently own 3 watches. I am thinking of stopping. I just found a super deal on a dressier GMT watch but that has some sport to it depending on strap I pair it with.

1- Diver style GMT/SS (everyday and perhaps for travel)
2- Pilot style/black leather (going out)
3- Cheapish GMT beater (for travel - don't care if it's stolen - or other times I don't want to worry about damaging my watch).

Now the question is do I add the dressier GMT. Not sure I _need_ it. But it fills a hole in my collection as all my other watches have a black dial and this one is white. Such a crazy hobby, I just started less than a month ago and already have 3. I could easily go to 5 as I've got my eye on a cool pilot too.

So what's holding me back? It's not the watch prices - that is one time and sunk. It's all the work required to get the right band(s) and cost too. Plus I've found it's annoying to have auto watches that need resetting each time I swap around. Sometimes more is truly less.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

^Sounds like you need a winder.

Having been as high as 10 or so, 2 seems right for me. For about a year I've been happy with one diver (plenty dressy enough for my needs) and a $25 GShock DW5600. If my wife hadn't bought me the diver, I think I'd be at just the G.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Minimum is 1.
I can deal with 2.

Every day watch and a beater.
I attend events special enough for a dress watch once every NEVER...so it's not worth getting an expensive watch to wear like NEVER.
My every day watch is good enough for semi-formal events like a wedding.


----------



## icenine (Aug 4, 2015)

1 is a good minimum.

I personally like the idea of 3 min for anyone into watches: beater, daily, dress.


----------



## cvera (May 24, 2015)

One is fine for a minimum. You can only wear one. So minimally you have a need for one. At two there's no longer a need, just income that you can afford to spend to dress yourself up to a certain occasion or activities, so it is essentially a luxury to have two watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Should? None really. A cellphone (which even subsistence farmers now have) keeps time well enough. A watch is jewelry so it's not necessary. Is it nice to have at least one watch? Sure.


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Four per day, 7 days week = 28. And 1 for each holiday. 35 Seems about right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1holegrouper (Apr 16, 2016)

Current: Omega SMP 300 Master Co-axial (everyday, work at the office and 'most' dressy situations), D Freemont 90210 on leather strap (for more dressy situations and when I have a shirt that requires a thin watch), Casio G-Shock and Seiko diver mechanical (more risky situations when I still want to wear a watch but it is likely to get scratched/ beat up)

Planned to add; Rolex Explorer I (waiting on the newer model- dress, work, night on the town, etc- a nice alternative to the Omega, Doxa diver (give away the Seiko), Rolex OP (to upgrade the D Freemont- these days a metal banded Rolex is acceptable for dress in 99/100 dress situations- and for those that are not- screw them! I'll wear what I want)

Justification for any of the above; NONE. Really guys, we don't have it, lol.


----------



## ike773 (May 11, 2012)

Janne said:


> A Gentleman needs a watch for every occasion.
> For example: Chopard Mille Miglia for driving the car, Sinn U2 or a Rolex for the pool.
> A couple of dressy ones, with different dial colour to match the clothes..
> 
> ...


Very nicely put. I am considering keeping just one and selling the rest. Well, maybe 3 because the other 2 were given to me as gifts. 
But I like the idea of wearing one watch. To me it will hold more sentimental value than material worth.


----------



## mr_sneeze (Apr 9, 2016)

Each to their own.

For me.

Vintage
Diver
Tool
Sports/Gym
Dress

Covers every occasion and not too many so as to not wear them often. I just need a nice dress watch. If I can get a nice vintage Grand Seiko or Tudor then I can cover both 

And this is the thing, you can cover more than one of those bases with one watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Three.

One dressy, one daily, and one for the missus:


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

My preference is three, a Monday through Friday work watch, a weekend watch and a dress watch. 

For me the list would be a Marathon GSAR for work, Rolex DSSD for weekends and Omega AT 2500 for dress up.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

DrewM said:


> The answer for any self respecting WIS is obvious... One more than they currently own.


Just had honor of reading this wise post. Sir, your thoughts show that you've attained WISdom and related enlightenment. I request you to increase the frequency of your posts to benefit the other side of watch enthusiasts. Many thanks for your pearl of wisdom.


----------

